# Primerica Employment Scam



## Vinnie Cappuccino

As I am currently unemployed and eager to enter the workforce, I jumped at the chance to go to an information session about an employment “opportunity” when invited by an old colleague. When I asked her position, she gave me little info about what she actually did, and told me that they would fill me in when I got there. When I got to the Meeting, (in an office between Excitement Video and a strip club called Ralph’s Place J) I found a small room crowded with about 25 people, everyone was very happy and welcoming, lots of handshaking.

I sat in the front row for the presentation, overheads charting interest rates, doubling time, the rule of 72, RVP overriding Financial Analysts, $500 each person you switch from Whole insurance to Term Insurance, RRSPs and Mutual funds, Banks are Evil and Greedy.The whole presentation is pretty much a blur. The main Presenter came up and told us that as we are a division of Citigroup, and we are the biggest company around, that many people have bad things to say about Primerica (I am one of those people now). I tried to take notes to review later, but really I got nothing, the presentation was too fast paced and the presenters were very excited, for what reason I do not know. A 26 and a 21 year old both came onstage and boasted about their earning power. OK, last part of the pitch. $212.93 will get you trained for the provincial license to sell life insurance. 

Their Mission is to help families become debt free and financially independent, they called themselves “Crusaders”, Sounds great to me, I am an excellent student. Here’s the thing, they want me to provide 5 names of friends and family so that a “Field Trainer” and I can go to their home and get them to take an RRSP loan, pay off their debt, switch their insurance and invest the difference…and then provide some more names to my field trainer. I have a diploma in Business admin and Accounting, I’ve heard of the rule of 72, I’m great with accounting, however I do not feel comfortable giving my friends and loved ones financial advice. This is a good thing, because I might have paid $212.93 and gotten ripped off as so many others. 

I was really interested in the job; Everything would be done in teams and that it seemed like a pretty good support system, even though the office was pretty dumpish. When we took a break I turned to my colleague and asked about the training…. She stated that she was the only person to pass thus far, because most were new to speaking English… Hmmmm… I shook some more hands, made another appointment for 10:00 the next day, cause I was still really interested in the job. I like the idea of helping others out of tough Situations.

Next day, I show up 20 minutes early, they are having a team meeting so I wait, it sounds like they are having fun in the meeting. I read the newspaper and wait, I find it strange that they have the Music blasting in the waiting room, I think it’s because they didn’t want me to hear what’s going on in the meeting, that’s cool though. So after the meeting, the 26 year old comes out and shows me to another office, where yet another guy is waiting, he has a real raspy voice, like he did too much Heroin; he said it was from drinking coffee, anyway so he was real nice, asked about my past jobs and stated that He too was involved with the Kiwanis Music Festival, an event that I had Planned and worked with for 3 years. The 26 year old and raspy voice then proceeded to ask for my $212.93. I didn’t want to part with that money, hell, I don’t have a job, I needs all the Monies I Gots!! they said that it COULD be refunded after training, but I have been told to never pay for a job, the job pays you!

I told them that I forgot my checkbook, and I really don’t have a Credit Card, so I asked if I could pay cash. The 26 year old offered to write a Cheque for me, but I declined. Haha Good Thing too. 

So I left the office, really confused, no info on the Job, really worried about employment. What am I to do? INTERNET!!!! OK, so I get home, I have been to the Primerica website, but no other websites. Google saved my butt, Luckily I surfed into

Ripoff Report 
And 
Primerica Busters

After I found the first link and read into it a bit, I immediately called Mr. 26 Y/O, His cell was busy (funny no Voice Mail!) so I called Mr. Raspy Voice and told him that I was not interested in the position, he tried to say something, but I just cut him off in a polite manner, and said, No Thank you I am not interested in a position with your company. I was relieved that the websites backed up and answered most of the questions I had about this company. Answers that the representatives just danced around. Multi Level marketing like Pampered Chief, Fantasia or even Gin sue Knives is not a pyramid scheme, but dang are these folks shady. I won’t go into it too much, that’s what the links are for, I just wanted to post it here so that some others might be saved the trouble. Their financial advice is not professional, they use poorly educated people to spread financial lies to sell their crappy term insurance, so basically ya have to know when you will die, cause if you live after that age, then you won’t get the benefit and you will be too old to renew, nice way to help people eh!

I guess my recounting of this tale leeds to the question, are any ehmacers happy customers of Primerica or Happy Employees even??? As far as I can tell, unless you have a plethoria of people below you, getting you the $500 per person they sucker in, you could never make the hundreds of thousands they projected. 

Primerica seems to misrepresent itself, on quite a few instances, I would never feel good at a job where I rip people off, lie to my friends and family about their finances (the stuff they teach doens't seem correct, I don't know for sure, I will never pay that fee... By the way, you can take the training for free if you are sponcered by an Insurance agent, (They give ya this BS about it being $2500 that the company is spending on you! haha!) If I was to be Vinnie The Financial Crusader, I think I would put my time into it that way!


----------



## autopilot

dude, i nearly bought into this scam over 2 years ago when i was working at hmv. luckily my dad had a bad feeling about it and poked around online.

two words: pyramid scheme!

the creepiest thing is how they find you by checking out online resumes on monster, etc. they call you as if you're a candidate for some position! it's messed up, but i can see how misinformed people can fall for it. not cool.

the branch i went to was up at downsview, at the corner where louise russo got shot!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

The worst is that they seem to prey upon the un/misinformed, I've had many ESL friends from other countries and I think that it is real crappy for this company to take their money, make them go through the self training, and then, after they fail, Ah well, too bad, you can stay with us and sell $mart loans (they are not so smart!).

I keep trying to tell the Girl who invited me, but they Brainwashed her like a Branch Dividian!!


----------



## IronMac

autopilot said:


> the creepiest thing is how they find you by checking out online resumes on monster, etc. they call you as if you're a candidate for some position!


Gee...my resume's been up on Monster *FOREVER* and no one's ever called me...not even Primerica!!!


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword

The same thing happened to me last summer. They called my house looking for my step sister, and wound up offering me an 'interview'. Something felt fishy, so I googled the name, and the first thing that came up were those websites.

The whole thing is a bad scheme, and I'm amazed that Citigroup would attach their names to it. Lucky you for finding out ahead of time, and not getting sucked in.


----------



## Macified

I'm not a fan of the Primerica employment model but there isn't anything wrong with the actual financial products. The training cost isn't for Primerica either, it's the exam fee and materials cost to be certified by a goverment org ensuring that you know the rules of financial sales. The group you spoke with was wrong to ask for the money up front as they should have made sure it was right for you before wasting time. 

Primerica isn't a traditional company for sure, you have to have lots of contacts that you can exploit for sales and hires before you even get paid. There is no base salary just commissions and residuals.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

Yup, I felt pertty good dodging that one! Like a Superstar really, That's why I thought i'd share, glad to see that others have been contacted by them. Watch out, they "Are looking to open a few branches" Near YOU!!

A strip club accross the street would have made for some interesting lunches though!!


----------



## ArtistSeries

Vinnie, thanks for posting. 
Too often firms try to sucker people who need a job the most. 
Primerica sounds like a bunch of scammers and even if the products are legit, I would stay away from them on principal.


----------



## da_jonesy

autopilot said:


> two words: pyramid scheme!


"Unlike shadey pyramid schemes, this financial opportunity is the shape of a trapezoid"...

Anyone remember this quote?


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

Ah Yes, a Trapazoid, More sides, but all of the Money goes in the Same Direction... I don't know the quote but I love the Analogy!  And to Artistseries, No problem, they said that they were expanding in Canada, and I don't want any other Hosers to be Hosed as I almost was. If ya really want to help People with their finances as a "Part Time Job" (60 hours a week is not part time), then go through an insurance company and do it, that is what I am thinking about! I mean, the credidation they give you isn't even the full package, part is left out, the part where you would figgure out that Primerica is crappy and overcharges people. they said that their target market was Middle Class, 25-55, Kids, and a house. People who need the service the most are thier target, people who need jobs the most are their other target, Don't get targeted by the Red Umbrella!!!

Ironmac.... Should I send them your name! Don't want ya to feel left out! 

Primerica's Parent Company, Citigroup, No. 1 on Forbes 2000, Hmmmmmm 
I'm just thinkin, What a Crappy way to sell crappy insurance, Could I intrest you in some Malaluka?? That was another one, all these products that you had to sell with tea tree oil in them, that was a long time ago! I only went cause I was interested in the girl who brought me, I just said that I didn't have any money... Not having any money is sometimes a good thing I guess!! Or at least saying that you have no money, people tend to leave ya alone!


----------



## used to be jwoodget

Kinda rem inds me of the movie Boiler Room. The key for all these ops is to target ignorance and greed. The problem is that many "respectable" financial institutions use tactics that are not so far from those of the likes of Primerica.

There are many sad tales of people who get caught out with huge interest payments on "payday" loans - typically the people who can least afford it.

I am sure that you'll find a far more rewarding job Vinnie - hopefully very soon.


----------



## autopilot

da_jonesy said:


> "Unlike shadey pyramid schemes, this financial opportunity is the shape of a trapezoid"...
> 
> Anyone remember this quote?


that HAS to be the simpsons... or similar...


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

Well Mr. 26 Just called, he said that he was "taken Aback" when he got the message that I was no longer interested, and that My Collegue said that I was concerned with some information I seen on the Internet. I stonewalled him with a "No, I'm not concerned, I'm just not interested" that shut him up, and he was like "Well if ya don't want to talk about it" hahahaha he sounded like he was going to cry. I didnt say anything because I am still reading on the Primerica Busters site about how to deal with these guys! When I'm not looking for a job of course, Thanks Woodge


----------



## da_jonesy

autopilot said:


> that HAS to be the simpsons... or similar...


Ding Ding Ding... Yup, you got it!


----------



## autopilot

da_jonesy said:


> Ding Ding Ding... Yup, you got it!


bonus point: was it troy mcclure?

and what episode was that? i don't remember it...


----------



## ehMax

PrimeAmerica is the Amway of the insurance business. I hate the company. 

At my previous job, there was a PrimeAmerica right across from the business. The stupid building they were in only had like 5 parking spots, so Saturday mornings when they had their big cult meeting, they would all part in our spots. We'd tell them so many times, not to park in our spots, but the dweebs would always park there. Finally, we duct taped a sign right on their door which worked. Funny thing is, they kept the duct taped sign on their door for months.  

I had a cousin who was trying to switch us from our insurance company which was Manulife, to PrimeAmerica a few years after the Mrs. and I were married. We were all set to switch, when our rep from Manulife called and begged and pleaded with us not to go with PrimeAmerica. He said he didn't care who we went with... we could go with other competitors, but as our advisor, not to switch to them. I trusted his advice and we never did switch. 

Funny thing was about 5 years later, Manulife Financial de-mutualized and we got shares in the company for having insurance with them for so long. Turned out to be worth about 500 shares. Their stock opened at about $20 a share.  I sold my shares right away as this was about 4 months after a failed business venture and really needed the money. 

Now if you look at their stock price now.... I can't even bear to look. But, was still really glad we didn't make that switch to PrimeAmerica!


----------



## Orion

da_jonesy said:


> "Unlike shadey pyramid schemes, this financial opportunity is the shape of a trapezoid"...
> 
> Anyone remember this quote?


Maybe TV has addled my brain, but I was going to say Tom Vu.


----------



## IronMac

*Life is Soooooooo Full of Ironies...*

Guess what? A Primerica recruiter called this evening! But, they were looking for my sister who used to live with us. She last talked to them four years ago!!!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

There was your chance to get into this business opportunity! I hope you made an appointment to go see their little presentation!! It's quite a show!


----------



## NS-5

*They've got big ones*

i was working at my second job, a part-time gig at a local retail store, when these two guys came up to me. At first they just wanted some information about this particular product and they were laughing at all the lame jokes i was making. i thought they were going to buy something when the one guy says, "you seem pretty ambitious, you should come to a work fair we're hosting". So i asked him where he works- Primerica, and he's only been there for three months! man, this guy had balls, approaching me at my place of work and trying to recruit me. I told him i already make enough money working two jobs. He said they'll take me part-time anyway, all make way more than both combined. I told him i wasn't interested, but he still tried to get my full name (damn those name badges) and phone number and gave me the address for the place. I knew where it was- right in front of an autowreckers! What a dump for a "financial" institution! At any rate i didn't go to the meeting. After reading all the posts about these guys on the net, i'm sure glad i didn't.


----------



## K_OS

once a upon a time I was asked to go for an interview at Primerica's office in Etobicoke. I decided I wasn't going to accept the job no matter what but I had time to kill that afternoon before picking up my wife from work and decided to go in anyways and listen, the interview lasted exactly 10 minutes I showed up in my friends brand new BMW M3 in my business suit to look the part after the meeting I blasted the guy for wasting my time and asked him where he got my contact info from and told him never to contact me again, it's been 2 years and not a peep I had FUN. Time Well Wasted 

Laterz


----------



## Chealion

NS-5 - This happened to me yesterday, but for a different company. I don't know which one it is since I haven't even bothered to look at the business card before I shredded it. You have to give them credit for confidence however. There aren't too many people willing to step out of their comfort zone.


----------



## eliebson

*Primerica scam*

OK, so I don't quite live in canada, but I got a call from Primerica this morning, poked around on the internet this afternoon, and found this site, among others. I just started a real job two months ago, so I had no interest whatsoever in the primerica position, but out of curiosity, I looked online to see what I could find. Wow  ; I knew there was a reason I felt funny about the call. Well, if the guy calls back, I'll have a much different response.

Elliot
Libertyville, IL (chicagoland)


----------



## lpkmckenna

This thread also discusses Primerica (and I am too lazy to re-post): http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=30708&highlight=primerica

I don't mean to defend Primerica, but I really think they get a bad rap. Their ideas are kinda odd, but not criminal or cultist.


----------



## guytoronto

A few years ago, I posted my resume online at one of the big job bank sites. Primerica called within a week. Because I don't trust them, I declined. A few months later, I updated my resume online. Within a week, another call from Primerica. Definitely suspicious.


----------



## savvy entrepreuner

*test*

test


----------



## savvy entrepreuner

its been very interesting reading your posts on this subject, but I must say you must be very naive if you think this is what Primerica is about or any financial institution for that matter. I was a high ranking employee for the #1 bank in Canada and we opted for similar tactics and sales is the #1 game whether credit or investments or simple accounts. Primerica actually does a financial plan to show people how to become debt free probably more canadians could take their advice as 7 out 10 canadians are 1 paycheck away from bankruptcy! So in terms of morals they are few things Primerica can do to improve their image, but you need to do your homework when it comes to financial matters.


----------



## draz

Wait a minute and i quote "7 out of 10 canadians are 1 paycheck away from bankruptcy!" You have to go back and rethink that one. 

I actually work in the investment side of the financial industry and NONE of the big banks use sales tatics like Primerica. Not RBC, BMO, CIBC, Scotia, Dundee, TD, Raymond James....which of these banks use these tactics? Pyramid selling, resume harvesting, hiring of under educated sales people. 

When was the last time a bank called you out of the blue to come work for them? Would a serious firm ask you to give them the contact info of 5 friends when you are hired to add to their database?

Banks don't look for sales people in these ways as the sales keep any company in the the black. 

Next time maybe you should do your own 'financial homework' before supporting chop shops like primerica. Give me a break. 

You don't by any chance work for Primerica now do you...


----------



## simon

savvy entrepreuner said:


> test


Not so savvy I believe though - you spelt your name wrong .... it's entrepreneur


----------



## gastonbuffet

Are Primerica finacial products "illegal"? No. But when it comes to financial transactions, if the contract is worded correctly, i can legally charge you something for nothing, so that's why they stay "legal" . Now, if we are talking "morals", nothing is white or black, while the "Big Banks" try to keep it as honest as they can (otherwise their image gets tainted, and that's financially unsound) others players just don't mind being at the bottom of the moral Barrel like Primerica. As long as they keep making money, they'll keep the name. Then , they 'll just get another name. 


Now, what i find disturbing is that it was not me who resurrected a dead thread. Who stole my hobby?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

simon said:


> Not so savvy I believe though - you spelt your name wrong .... it's entrepreneur


and paycheque


----------



## Chealion

savvy entrepreuner - Thanks for joining ehMac just to flame! I'm closing this thread to stop this from happening again - after all you're not the first one to do the same on this thread.

On a sidenote: I lost my wager with myself on how long it would take for this thread to resurrect again. The last attempt was 2.5 months ago, I figured it would have only taken a month.


----------



## ehMax

I had closed this thread awhile back, because of so many Primerica spammers posting in the thread. 

But lately, I've been inundated with idiots emailing me threatening me with lawsuits if I don't remove this thread altogether. 

There's posts on other sites by Primerica internet scavengers claiming Primerica is awesome and the fact that I closed this thread as proof, "because the posting is not right." 

It's amazing how much Primerica related spam I get in my inbox, some of which I suspect is harassment to get me to remove this thread. 

Well, I've re-opened this thread and will bump it up again. 

This is Canada. We're free to discuss things here. 

Listening to these guys talk about Primerica and they way they write about it completely creeps me out. 

Stay tuned for some more creepyness.... :heybaby:


----------



## kloan

Liars and crooks. They prey on the ignorant who lack common or street sense.


----------



## MannyP Design

Primerica sucks compared to Kramerica.


----------



## Macfury

I need jawb an I get won from Prymerica. They good peeple.


----------



## whatiwant

triangles are strong. that's what pyramids are


----------



## John Clay

jawknee said:


> triangles are strong. that's what pyramids are


:lmao:


----------



## groovetube

ehMax said:


> I had closed this thread awhile back, because of so many Primerica spammers posting in the thread.
> 
> But lately, I've been inundated with idiots emailing me threatening me with lawsuits if I don't remove this thread altogether.
> 
> There's posts on other sites by Primerica internet scavengers claiming Primerica is awesome and the fact that I closed this thread as proof, "because the posting is not right."
> 
> It's amazing how much Primerica related spam I get in my inbox, some of which I suspect is harassment to get me to remove this thread.
> 
> Well, I've re-opened this thread and will bump it up again.
> 
> This is Canada. We're free to discuss things here.
> 
> Listening to these guys talk about Primerica and they way they write about it completely creeps me out.
> 
> Stay tuned for some more creepyness.... :heybaby:


good god the grammar in that should make macfury's radar for word salads peg the needle.


----------



## EhMe

*No scam here  Not yet anyways*

Hey i just started at primerica about three weeks ago, i was walking out of a subway and a lady came up to me and told me about primerica and told me to come in for an interview, to my suprize it wasnt an interview but more of a first day on the job. Now i was definatly suspicious and googled into it and found lots of bad talk about this company but decided hey ive got nothing to lose its $100 for all suplies and training inclusing a class to get your life liscence which is a class that you can take at BCIT for $4000, so $100 diddnt seem so bad. Now me and wife were living pay check to pay check deposited into our bank account, Now i was very shocked to see what i had in there in the first week alone! i had hardly done any work, Signed a few people up for life insurence for $18 a month and had helped one family start a retirement fund, and that put $600 extra into my bank! Now i was a sceptic at first but after that i was convinced i had found my new career. Now me and my wife are both doing this and making pretty good income so far, im not saying this is for everyone but you shouldent bash this untill you know first hand. Just for an example of how i dont see why people think this is a bad company..... The rule of 72 which i learn on my very first day! when saving for retirement you divide 72 by what ever your interest rate is and thats how long it will take for your savings to double, now look at a family saving at the bank with an interest rate of 2% which is very high for any bank that means there money doubles every 36 years! so with a starting point of $2000 36 years later they now have $4000 to retire with, Primarica stops the banks from destroying the lifes of the middle class people and they can get people's savings to do 12% meaning it doubles every 6 years! thats a big improvment they help families on debt and do with your savign what the bank does but te bank is 2% instead of 12% so who do you think is better? really? Think of the thousands of people who or now debt free not because of banks but because of primerica. The reason people hate on this company is because they are afraid of change and new things well open your eye's primerica is new! it was a private owned company untill recent it has become a public company and so it doesnt advertise because it too busy helping families and paying employee's with the advertisement fee's.


----------



## ehMax

^ Decided to approve this post, just for the lulz :lmao: And trust me, the post is full of lulz. 

i would luv job where i can do hardly any work. where to i sign? or where can i find my lady in a subway to change my life in 3 weeks? :lmao:


----------



## mrjimmy

I think he should take some of those new found riches and buy himself spell check.


----------



## MannyP Design

Charlie Sheen, is that you?


----------



## The Doug

Unlikely. Sensors do not detect any tiger blood or Adonis DNA.


----------



## eMacMan

> ...i was definatly suspicious and googled into it and found lots of bad talk about this company but decided hey ive got nothing to lose its $100 for all suplies and training inclusing a class to get your life liscence which is a class that you can take at BCIT for $4000, so $100 diddnt...


:lmao::lmao::lmao: 
God laughink dat hart hurds when so mini muscales aik frum for daze uv shovling shnit.


----------



## fellfromtree

FTW, I can't believe that moniker was available.


----------



## Mckitrick

MannyP Design said:


> Primerica sucks compared to Kramerica.


I just signed up for Kramerica and they gave me a free set of golf clubs.... They were all bent up though - go figure.


----------



## fellfromtree

Mckitrick said:


> I just signed up for Kramerica and they gave me a free set of golf clubs.... They were all bent up though - go figure.


I got the chicken coop. If I work hard enough, one day I'll have the chicken to put in that coop.


----------



## kevinlarson45

*Let’s do a google exercise right now*

Let’s try a Q & A from someone who just wants to tell it like it is.

I’ve been with Primerica for over 3 years. For all people who are ‘writing’ something that’s negative and at least partially falsified on the internet, thank you. If one of my prospects were to read your anonymous (fake name or no name) source stuff and allow that to negatively influence their decision, I wouldn’t want them as a client or recruit anyway. In other words, thank you for inventing a necessary filter. For people ‘reading’ that stuff, try not to use negative blogs and comments (before the internet was invented, I believe that stuff was known as ‘common gossip’) as convenient justification for deciding against it when there’s at least one underlying concern (the true reason) that you have about the company.

Question: Is Primerica a pyramid scheme?
Answer: no

Pyramid companies are illegal. All of them. Pyramids do not trade on the New York Stock Exchange. Here’s just one link listing the companies that are investing in us. One of the companies/organizations is CPP (Canada Pension Plan). Do you know that, if you live in Canada, you will probably be receiving payment one day from an organization that partially earns its money by investing in a so called pyramid scheme? If you won’t try Primerica, you may be able to thrive a different way. Go to those companies including CPP and make them aware that this is a pyramid scheme or just a plain sketchy company. They may put you on a pedestal for informing them of something that they were unable to discover on their own. For example, “Wow. With all the thorough and extensive research that we did including hiring a team of lawyers to check the company inside and out, all we had to do was type Primerica into Google?!”.
PRI: PRIMERICA INC Institutional Ownership (not a blogging site)

Question: Does Primerica have a Network Marketing component?
Answer: absolutely. Without effective distribution, you're not in business, right? The business model is a combination of the network marketing structure, the agency structure (like real estate), and franchising (like Tim Hortons).

Definition of distribution: the process of moving a product from its manufacturing source to its customers. What's the bottom line in any business? Answer: 'how many people' own the good, wholesome product(s) or service(s). If you don’t believe yet that our products are good and wholesome, find out. Example: ask our clients. 

Question: What's come out of Primerica's Network Marketing component? I've seen that crap before and don't like it.
Answer: the consequence of our network marketing component is approximately 6,000,000 Primerica clients owning a good wholesome product(s) or service(s) and several claims that Primerica is a pyramid scheme, a scam, etc. For anyone reading this who doesn't agree with the process, we'll put you on the board of directors for the moment and we're asking you, "what 'other' distribution process can you suggest that would lead to 6 million clients or anything close to it?... We're waiting... We can debate the morality and practicality of the process until we're blue in the face. You can't debate the numbers. Before knowing about Primerica, I was introduced to those 'deals' out there too and was unimpressed, so no excuse.

Question: Why is there negativity on Primerica?
Answer (most common): Is Primerica a non-mainstream company? Answer: Yes. ‘Non-mainstream’ can be like a playground for skeptics and naysayers, can’t it? Analogy: If you stick your head high enough above the crowd, you’re going to have certain people throwing rotten tomatoes and cabbage at your face, won’t you? 

Question: Who are the negative and/or falsified comments contributors?
Answer:
1. Competitors in disguise. Like Coca-cola doesn’t say nice things about Pepsi, Microsoft throws dirt at Apple, Air Canada tries to put Westjet out of business, etc.

2. People who join Primerica, don’t pull their weight or do the right things, fail out as a result, and always like to believe that it wasn’t their fault. It would be like getting a membership at a gym, showing up regularly, and doing ‘whatever’ while you were there, and feeling like you fully fulfilled your role for getting fit the way you want to get fit. Then you write a blog on the internet stating that the gym sucks and the gym is a scam because your body looks the way that it does. Try convincing people at the gym who are in great shape that you failed because of the gym system itself (i.e. the equipment could’ve been better, the equipment could’ve been arranged differently, the woman working at the front counter had bad people skills, the air conditioning wasn’t the best, they could’ve phoned to motivate me when I didn’t show up, …).

3) Skeptics and naysayers as described above. They’re entitled. 

4) Less common than the first 3, but someone who actually does have a valid complaint or criticism. Are they’re dumb people in Primerica? Answer: Yes. There’s dumb people in everything. We apologize if you came across a bad apple. We try to filter out people like that quickly but unfortunately there’s no instrument to detect that up front for all of them. If Joe Blow was the bad apple, I would like to apologize for him. Of course, I’m not Joe Blow. I’m not Primerica. I’m Kevin Larson.

Question: I understand that negative comments on the internet can be bogus but there seems to be a lot of it for this company. How do you explain many people having the same lie/exaggeration?
Answer: So there’s a lot negative comments? Did it start that way? For example, if you were to write a comment on the internet (positive or negative) about Primerica and you saw 2, 3, or 5 negative comments that were already there, would it be easier to write something positive or negative? It just takes a few to start a ‘follow the leader’ game, doesn’t it?
Let’s say I were to write 2 comments as blogs on the internet about you or your company. One comment is totally positive and totally factual. The other comment is totally negative and totally falsified. Which of the 2 would I have an easier time getting away with? That’s right, ‘equal’ as long as the negative comment doesn’t have grounds for a lawsuit. If Giavano Apostolopoulos were to write a comment about Primerica, wouldn’t you also want to google: Giavano Apostolopoulos? Oh right, you can’t. It’s conveniently an anonymous source (fake name or no name). You may also want to google something like: accuracy of internet blogs. How would a professor react when you tell him that your research paper sourced internet blogs only? Are you laughing with me right now?

Question: Does Primerica have shortcomings?
Answer: Of course. Find me a company to work for/with that’s without shortcomings and you might just be able to recruit me out of Primerica. There’s thorns on every rose. Thanks to the founder of the company among other people, the potential shortcomings, that could exist in any company, have been minimized.

Let’s do a google exercise right now.

Google: “primerica scam”
Result: 20,100 results (in small print below the Search bar)

Google: “microsoft scam”
Result: 29,800 results

Google: “coca-cola scam”
Result: 37,900 results

Google: “royal bank scam”
Result: 56,900 results

Of course, the numbers shown can fluctuate but that’s exactly what I got after doing the exercise on April 10, 2011.

Google: most evil corporations
Click on the ‘The 14 Most Evil Corporations (according to Global Exchange)’ link. Chevron, Coca-Cola, Ford Motor Company, etc., qualify. Primerica is an amateur then.

If you have comments or criticisms, let me know. [email link removed] I’m looking to have a productive conversation where I may be able to show you where you may have misunderstood and vice versa.


----------



## gwillikers

^^^ 
Keep drinking that kool aid. 
I'll always remember something a 'Smith Barney' veteran said about Primerica... "the scourge of the industry".
Since you're so skilled with Google, you'll have little trouble understanding that.


----------



## Macfury

I love that exercise seeing which company has the most hits on the list of scammers. A nothing company like Primerica has almost caught up with Microsoft! 

I did a quick search and "Kevin Larson" has been posting this claptrap verbatim all over the internet.


----------



## groovetube

these blood suckers just keep tryin eh?


----------



## ehMax

kevinlarson45 said:


> *Let’s try a Q & A from someone who just wants to tell it like it is.
> 
> I’ve been with Primerica for over 3 years.* For all people who are ‘writing’ something that’s negative and at least partially falsified on the internet, thank you. If one of my prospects were to read your anonymous (fake name or no name) source stuff and allow that to negatively influence their decision, I wouldn’t want them as a client or recruit anyway. In other words, thank you for inventing a necessary filter. For people ‘reading’ that stuff, try not to use negative blogs and comments (before the internet was invented, I believe that stuff was known as ‘common gossip’) as convenient justification for deciding against it when there’s at least one underlying concern (the true reason) that you have about the company.
> 
> Let’s do a google exercise right now.
> 
> *Google: “primerica scam”
> Result: 20,100 results* (in small print below the Search bar)
> 
> *Google: “microsoft scam”
> Result: 29,800 results*


Thank you once again for demonstrating how intelligent primerica reps are and for providing an example of the kinds of people this organization attracts and for also pointing out that primerica shows up on Google in relation to "scams" just slightly worse than Microsoft to tens of thousands of Mac users. :lmao: :clap: Bravo sir... well done. 

PS... 'Reading' your use of 'quotations' when 'writing' about 'common gossip' was 'awesome' :lmao:


----------



## Brainstrained

Just trolling for suckers, which only demonstrates how low Primerica is.


----------



## Brainstrained

An interesting admission from Primerica in the IPO they issued last year:


> *Personal Income*
> . . . The cash flows stated are not intended to demonstrate the earnings of typical RVPs/representatives. Rather, the cash flows that have been cited reflect the potential that comes with building your business, and there is no guarantee that you will achieve any specific cash flow level. Most RVPs/representatives do not achieve the levels illustrated. In the 12-month period ending in December 2010, Primerica paid a total of $503,115,928 in compensation to the sales force at an average of $5,296 per licensed representative.


Their IPO Disclosure can be found here.


----------



## kevinlarson45

Here's a shortened version of my previous posting:


Let’s do a google exercise right now.

Google: “primerica scam”
Result: 20,100 results (in small print below the Search bar)

Google: “microsoft scam”
Result: 29,800 results

Google: “coca-cola scam”
Result: 37,900 results

Google: “royal bank scam”
Result: 56,900 results

Of course, the numbers shown can fluctuate but that’s exactly what I got after doing the exercise on April 10, 2011.

Google: most evil corporations
Click on the ‘The 14 Most Evil Corporations (according to Global Exchange)’ link. Chevron, Coca-Cola, Ford Motor Company, etc., qualify. Primerica is an amateur then.


This is not an anonymous post. My name's Kevin Larson and you can contact me at [*edit ehMax* - Outside email contact - solicitation prohibited on ehMac.ca. You want to post, do it here]


----------



## groovetube

ha ha ha. @yahoo.

Yeah all the real hip successful business guys are using the way cool free anonymous yahoo addresses.


----------



## Macfury

When Kev moves up in the company, they'll give him a Primerica e-mail address.


----------



## monokitty

Macfury said:


> When Kev moves up in the company, they'll give him a Primerica e-mail address.


Only the president gets a Primerica e-mail address. The lackies aren't special enough.


----------



## leschchris

N


----------



## monokitty

...


----------



## helpafamily

*Is that the whole story?*

In response to "Brainstrained"'s discovery (April 15, 2011), 
:clap: Yes, about 85% of the people licensed in Primerica are part time. Having $5,296 at the end of the year, outside of your job income, would finance a pretty good vacation. There's a lot of people who get licensed in Primerica and never use it. That's their right and decision. It would be a fair guess that that's the case with over 50% of the licenses and the average income does include those people. A person who you talk to who may have tried (yeah, right) Primerica may have the story, "I joined Primerica, I got my life license, I got my mutual funds license, and never made a penny from either one of them." That's a sad thing but if someone had put a surveillance camera on that person 24-7, do you think that he/she might not be able to blame Primerica at all?


----------



## ehMax

helpafamily said:


> That's a sad thing but if someone had put a surveillance camera on that person 24-7, do you think that he/she might not be able to blame Primerica at all?


That question is just incredibly creepy.


----------



## SoyMac

*Gratitude*

I don't care how old this thread is. 
It's a fun and cautionary read. 

And the responses here from the Primerica lackeys demonstrate how rabidly desperate and aggressive these scammers are.
In fact, the tactics of Primerica described in this thread, remind me not only of Amway, but also of the practises of Scientology recruitment offices.
- And that's a sad commentary on a company pretending to legitimacy.


Thanks for the valuable thread resurrection, Chealion and EhMax!


----------



## helpafamily

*Are you doing real research?*

Vinnie Cappuccino (the pioneer of all this) has 6 postings on here,
5 postings for ehmax (number 6 is coming, isn't it?), 
3 postings for autopilot, groovetube, and Macfury (can you resist the temptation of number 4?).

Which of these people has the most credability with you and are you choosing to believe? Maybe I can win this game by just having 7 postings (the record) on here and having the last posting. Yes, I know that I'm guilty of having 2 postings on here in the last 24 hours and taking the time to count the others. I'll be done after this as I definitely feel the need to get more of a life here and get on to more productive work.


Primerica’s business model is a combination of the network marketing structure, the agency structure, and franchising. If you're asking yourself, "is there $$ to be made in Primerica?",

click on the link and see how Primerica compares to the other top 68 companies that use network marketing:

Direct Selling News

Primerica is ranked #6 in terms of Wholesale Corporate Revenue. However, if you divide the wholesale corporate revenue number by the number of disbributors, that’s $22,000 per distributor for Primerica ($2.2 billion divided by 100,000 distributors).

Try comparing that number to all the others. Avon, for example, which is #1 in terms of Wholesale Corporate Revenue has $1845 per distributor. A distributor is someone who sells the product or service. The point that’s being made is the high money making potential for an individual in Primerica compared to the other companies. 

If you dislike Primerica for whatever reason and live in Canada, you may want to outright refuse Canada Pension Plan (CPP) benefits at retirement. CPP is one of the top 10 holders in Primerica stock with over $25 million in shares. You may not be able to handle the thought of receiving income that’s partially linked to Primerica profit. Click on:
PRI: PRIMERICA INC Institutional Ownership


----------



## ehMax

helpafamily said:


> Vinnie Cappuccino (the pioneer of all this) has 6 postings on here,
> 5 postings for ehmax (number 6 is coming, isn't it?),
> 3 postings for autopilot, groovetube, and Macfury (can you resist the temptation of number 4?).
> 
> Which of these people has the most credability with you and are you choosing to believe? Maybe I can win this game by just having 7 postings (the record) on here and having the last posting. Yes, I know that I'm guilty of having 2 postings on here in the last 24 hours and taking the time to count the others. I'll be done after this as I definitely feel the need to get more of a life here and get on to more productive work.


I mostly hate Primerica for it's proponents constant creepy, confusing and overly aggressive sales pitches that always have a pungent smell of arrogant prick. To me, it's like only a certain personality type gets attracted to the cult of over-aggresive sales goons of multi-level marketers who are constantly looking for new recruits and the next referral. It's entertaining to see them continually creeping out of the woodwork to sell their wares like snake-oil salesmen. 

Look, we're on the stock market! Look, we have only slightly less Google searches about scams than Microsoft! I think Steve Ballmer would make the perfect Primerica salesperson. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Would fit right in at an annual Primerica sales convention:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Brainstrained

More smoke and BS.

At risk of being labelled a multiple-poster in this thread, I want to point out to helpafamily (what a nice Primerica-sounding name) that forums are basically conversations and that some people have more they wish to share on certain topics that others. No problem there.

Also that the more people post in various threads or conversations the easier it is to assess their credibility, especially compared to someone who only posts here once or twice to promote/defend rather dubious employment opportunities.

I guess it's always easier to question other people's credibility than defend what one represents.

I also guess that since helpafamily has made his/her obligatory two posts, s/he'll soon be off annoying other forums, which is fine but I did want to know if when s/he mentions the CPP to flog insurance or employment opportunities s/he also mentions that the investment is a mere $25 million of the CPP's $150 billion portfolio? That's hardly a ringing endorsement and amounts to about one per cent of Primerica's total shares.


----------



## groovetube

So CPP invested in Primerica?

Yeah I'm sure lots of good people invested in Bre-X too.


----------



## ehMax

groovetube said:


> So CPP invested in Primerica?
> 
> Yeah I'm sure lots of good people invested in Bre-X too.


:lmao: I love how things in relation to the stock-market keep being brought up as an example of validity.


----------



## eMacMan

ehMax said:


> :lmao: I love how things in relation to the stock-market keep being brought up as an example of validity.


Hey if your world revolves around the Big Casino, it is awfully attempting to believe the Casino is God.


----------



## gastonbuffet

i once found a lady on the subway. she only gave me crabs!
yeah, i was lucky!!!


----------



## smashedbanana

This is a great thread. People should be aware of Primerica.

My personal dealings have included:

1. Close friend worked for them. He went from "this is the best place ever" to "what a bunch of tools" in 6 months. He now works for Great West, has real qualifications and advises people carefully and honestly. 

2. I have been approached by a Primerica to change my Whole Life insurance policy into a term life policy. I have term life aswell, but that advice was given in a short conversation without knowing anything about my financial situation or with consideration that I've been paying into the Whole Life since age 19...

According to them Whole Life is a bad thing.

Does anyone know if they underwrite at policy issue or death? I'm guessing Death.

3. My cousin was also approached to change her policy. She was given a real hard sell and she almost caved. She was also recruited, but she did not go to the session.

---


----------



## gwillikers

I'm not even going to tell you folks the story about one of my best friends who got snookered into the Primerica vacuum and went wonky. He quit his job, and after he used up his list of friends, family, coworkers, neighbours, associates, people he barely knew, and the guys he bought bread and sausage from... as possible clients/new members... he finally moved to another city, quit Primerica, and got a real life. Nobody would answer his calls anymore, so moving was probably the best thing he could've done.

There's no way I'm going to tell you folks THAT story. No way.


----------



## Chealion

kevinlarson45 said:


> Google: “primerica scam”
> Result: 20,100 results (in small print below the Search bar)
> 
> Google: “microsoft scam”
> Result: 29,800 results
> 
> Google: “coca-cola scam”
> Result: 37,900 results
> 
> Google: “royal bank scam”
> Result: 56,900 results


Yay! Logic doesn't exist. Let's cue the One of these is not the same music! I see that 3 of the listed companies have scams purported by other individuals as fraud and not the original company...



helpafamily said:


> Maybe I can win this game by just having 7 postings (the record) on here and having the last posting.


Pro Tip: That's not how you win at the Internet.



> CPP is one of the top 10 holders in Primerica stock with over $25 million in shares.


With a whopping 0.08% of the total shares. Because the CPP Investment Board invested in Skype because they loved Skype. They invested because they knew they could sell it. (For a cool $8.5 billion to MSFT)


----------



## Macfury

CPP knew it could make money from the rubes who are toiling in the trenches. Primerica is doing fine... just not its legions of workers.


----------



## smashedbanana

CPP was heavy in Nortel too


----------



## beverlycloninger

*Did you find this page by googling?*

Would certain people (not to mention names) on this site, please refrain from responding to this? Thank you. We know that you hate Primerica and you have done a very good job of getting that message across. I believe that I speak for most (if not all) people by stating that if I were to hate something, I would not listen to reason, try to put things into perspective, or allow new information to positively influence my already established perception/opinion. At that point, it would just feel good to nurture the hatred. Of course, I am not ordering you people to not respond. I don't have the right to do that but I am politely asking you with a please and a thank you. If you do respond, I'll know that you couldn't resist the temptation and so will everyone else who reads this.


If you're looking to research Primerica instead of just intending to find so-called justification to talk yourself/someone out of it, you should click on:

1. Primerica Business Opportunity - Strategic Partners (not an anonymous blog or thread)

Primerica is partnered up with: Lockwood Advisors, Legg Mason Global Asset Management, Invesco, Pioneer Investments, AGF, MetLife, Morningstar, etc.

After googling, there is an obvious underground conspiracy network rumor that Primerica is a scam or just a plain shady company. If that's a fact then God must have pulled a pretty good shade over the eyes of all those big name companies/people. Don't they know? Are they just unaware? Did they not bother checking the company out? Did they not think to google and believe what they read? Do they know that Primerica is a scam and are they just willing to jeopardize their important reputation too? Scams in the financial industry are researched extensively, put out of business, and will probably be heavily charged.

The above paragraph also applies to numbers 2 - 11 that follow that are all third party pieces. The first link above is enough but some people who like to research want to know more and more. Was Primerica just successful in putting a blindfold over the eyes of everyone working in these companies/organizations?

2. Primerica, Inc. Business Review in Duluth, GA - Metro Atlanta, Athens and Northeast Georgia BBB (not an anonymous blog or thread)

The Better Business Bureau has accredited Primerica and given the company an A+ rating.

3. A.M. Best Assigns Rating to Primerica Life Insurance Company of Canada. - Free Online Library (not an anonymous blog or thread)

A.M. Best Co., that has been around since 1899 and rates the financial strength of insurance companies in the marketplace, also gives Primerica an A+ rating.

4. Primerica Completes National Ethics Qualification "New Economic Frontiers Require Evolving Ethical Practices," Says President of Primerica Life (not an anonymous blog or thread) 

Primerica has completed the National Ethics Qualification with the Insurance Marketplace Standards Association.

5. Search the BCSC website (not an anonymous blog or thread)

Primerica is registered with the British Columbia Securities Commission. Actually, it's licensed and registered in every province and state.

6. PRI: PRIMERICA INC Institutional Ownership (not an anonymous blog or thread)

Primerica is listed on the New York Stock Exchange and Canada Pension Plan (CPP) is one of the top 10 holders in the stock with over $25 million in shares. Will everyone who dislikes Primerica refuse CPP payments at retirement? Are the top 10 holders also unaware that PRI is a scam?

7. Equities exposure boosts seg funds - Focus on Products - News Investment Executive (not an anonymous blog or thread)

An article in the Investment Executive newspaper (March 2011) rates Primerica as the top performer in terms of assets under management.

8. The 22 Strongest Life Insurance Companies - TheStreet (not an anonymous blog or thread)

The Street lists Primerica as one of the top 22 strongest life insurance companies.

9. YouTube - ‪PFSMedia.com ~Primerica IPO ~ John Addison ~ Fox News‬‏ (not an anonymous blog or thread)

Primerica's co-CEO is interviewed on the floor of the New York Stock Exchange by Elizabeth MacDonald on Fox Business channel. 

10. company with most 6 figure earners - Best Distance Learning (not an anonymous blog or thread)

Administration at Best Distance Learning announces that Primerica is the company with the most six-figure income earners ($100,000+ per year) in the United States.

11. Rip-off Report! | Primerica | Complaint Review: 29926 (not an anonymous blog or thread)

Rip Off Report did their own investigations on the negative comments posted on the site only to discover that Primerica's competitors were underhandedly trying to falsely incriminate the company. If they're doing it on this site then there's a pretty good chance that they're doing it all over the internet with articles, blogs, and threads.

12. Talk to some of Primerica's 6,000,000 (approximation) clients and talk to some, of the 100,000 (approximation) licensed people working in Primerica, who are having success. 


Conclusion: Primerica has a great reputation outside of the underground conspiracy network which mostly consists of anonymous blogs and threads.


OR


If you're looking for information on Primerica with just the intention of finding so-called justification to talk yourself/someone out of it, you should just type Primerica into Google and choose to believe what certain people have written.


----------



## ehMax

beverlycloninger said:


> Would certain people (not to mention names) on this site, please refrain from responding to this? Thank you. We know that you hate Primerica and you have done a very good job of getting that message across. I believe that I speak for most (if not all) people by stating that if I were to hate something, I would not listen to reason, try to put things into perspective, or allow new information to positively influence my already established perception/opinion. At that point, it would just feel good to nurture the hatred. Of course, I am not ordering you people to not respond. I don't have the right to do that but I am politely asking you with a please and a thank you. If you do respond, I'll know that you couldn't resist the temptation and so will everyone else who reads this.


:lmao: "Please, let me spew my 3000 word essay and links on primerica about all the stock companies buying us, and how there is so many people making boatloads of cash, then please don't reply to it" :lmao:

I don't hate primeerica. I just can't stand the creepy minions who work for the company who try and turn every friend, every acquaintance, every blog and every forum into an opportunity to spam your wares. 

Speaking of which, despite your arrogant condescension, so typical of anyone primerica salesman coming out of the woodwork, ehMac is not an anonymous blog or thread. The site has been around since 1999 and is composed of a community of REAL Canadian citizens, so stop trying to insult the site or insinuate that there is some kind of conspiracy network at play here. 

Here's an idea... leave us alone and stop spamming our site. 

i've had enough of primerica spam. Closing thread again.


----------

